# Any FET Success Stories?



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all well. 

DH & I recently underwent IVF #4 in hope of conceiving our second child and unfortunately the pregnancy ended within a week of getting my BFP, it sadly it was a chemical pregnancy. We were really hopeful that it would be a success as we had 2 hatching blastocysts transferred and my lining was good at 8mm :cry: Our RE said that he believes there must have been an issue with the embryos. 

Some background on me... Our first IVF was cancelled due to poor response. Our second IVF was a BFN. Our third IVF gave us our beautiful daughter who is now 16 months old :cloud9: All of our IVF cycles to date have been fresh cycles and I have no experience with FET at all. 

So onto IVF #5, we currently have 4 frozen embryos and I am going to be undertaking FET next cycle (July/August). We have 2 straws frozen at our clinic, each straw contains 1 hatching blastocyst and 1 expanding blastocyst. We will be transferring two embryos.

I would dearly love to hear some FET success stories to help build up my confidence for next cycle :hugs:

Thanks so much ladies and I wish you all the very best success for your cycles too xx :flower:


----------



## s08

I'm so sorry to hear about your recent chemical. I know that pain all too well. My beautiful son is from a FET! From what I've read and what my RE says, FET's are becoming more and more common and the success rates are pretty incredible. They are also much less stressful than fresh cycles (fewer appointments, less meds, etc.)! Do you know whether you'll do a natural or medicated cycle? 

I should be right behind you doing a natural FET cycle around September. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Juliet11

currently pregnant with a little girl after our third attempt at a FET. (we had put two in, and one too)k. FET 1 and 2 didn't work out. 

Our first and only fresh IVF resulted in our sweet twins in 2013. 

keep your chin up!!! :) I hope your FET this july/august is a success!


----------



## Jillie89

First fresh transfer - BFN. Second fresh transfer - early miscarriage. 3rd try was a medicated FET - my now 11 month old daughter. Next medicated FET - currently 18 weeks pregnant. 

My fertility nurse said that some ladies are only ever successful with FETs. They have a good success rate and easier on our bodies. Wishing you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi I agree with the other ladies, I'm 20 weeks after first fet, also had endo scratch 
I was talking to one of the researchers at the clinic and she said they are looking into everyone doing fet at some point due to the higher success rate, I was on estrogen longer than when I was stimming as was waiting for lining to thicken, probs took the tablets for 2-3 weeks before transfer then was on them and progesterone lessaries until 10 week's, all worth it though and as the other ladies said., less stress on your body, good luck!


----------



## C&J

Hi there, 

Our first Ivf with ICSI failed, as did our 1st FET our second FET resulted in our daughter. I had endometrial scratching with all 3. 
We are now looking at using our remaining blastocysts we have 4 left all frozen in one batch. Our clinic uses embryo glue now so I think we will opt to have that this time and I will have the scratching done too.


----------



## Pussycat1

Sorry to hear your story but hopefully these success stories are boosting your confidence. 
My story: 4 IUIs and 2IVFs using my own eggs, all BFN. One shared egg cycle: BFN. Had immune testing done which showed raised NKcells, moved clinic (overseas as we'd run out of money): first cycle with fresh donor eggs Feb 2015, 1 top quality hatchling Blast transferred: BFN. We had two top quality hatchling blasts frozen and decided to have both transferred. I had endo scratch cycle prior, tweaked my meds and on May 30th had both transferred under anaesthetic as I'd had difficult transfers previously. 11th June got my first BFP after 8 previously failed cycles! This week I had an early scan which measured me 6 weeks plus 2 days and to my utter shock there were THREE heartbeats, twins and an individual. The single is very weak so may not survive and it is VERY early days. Three was not something I ever considered! I go back for a scan on Tursday to check progress. Keep the faith it can happen and most clinics will only freeze the very best quality blasts that they are confident will survive the thaw. Best of luck!


----------



## mbg81

I also had success with fet which resulted in my almost 2 year old girl! Getting ready for another fet in August- 2 embryos left. My clinic told me that the success rate is higher with fet. Good luck!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Wow! Thank you so so so much ladies. Your success stories have given me a huge confidence boost. I was feeling a bit anxious and flat after my last cycle, but I am now feeling excited and positive again.

Cannot thank you enough for taking the time to post your stories. It means a lot. 

Wishing you all the very best. 

Hope to keep reading some more FET success stories. Keep them coming! xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Pussycat1 said:


> Sorry to hear your story but hopefully these success stories are boosting your confidence.
> My story: 4 IUIs and 2IVFs using my own eggs, all BFN. One shared egg cycle: BFN. Had immune testing done which showed raised NKcells, moved clinic (overseas as we'd run out of money): first cycle with fresh donor eggs Feb 2015, 1 top quality hatchling Blast transferred: BFN. We had two top quality hatchling blasts frozen and decided to have both transferred. I had endo scratch cycle prior, tweaked my meds and on May 30th had both transferred under anaesthetic as I'd had difficult transfers previously. 11th June got my first BFP after 8 previously failed cycles! This week I had an early scan which measured me 6 weeks plus 2 days and to my utter shock there were THREE heartbeats, twins and an individual. The single is very weak so may not survive and it is VERY early days. Three was not something I ever considered! I go back for a scan on Tursday to check progress. Keep the faith it can happen and most clinics will only freeze the very best quality blasts that they are confident will survive the thaw. Best of luck!

Wow! Three heartbeats! Congratulations! You must have been shocked. I am very happy for you and hope everything goes really well for you! 

Can I ask, which clinic in Czech did you go to? The reason that I ask is because DH and I have travelled from Australia to Czech to have all of our IVF treatment. We were in Czech in May/June this year when I got pregnant on my last cycle from IVF but it sadly ended in a chemical pregnancy. 

I wonder if we are being treated by the same clinic? We have been going to Reprofit in Brno xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi JonesBaby, yes we were treated at Reprofit. They tried to persuade us to put only 1 back but due to our lack of previous success and decision that this would be our last cycle we said we wanted both. We never thought that one would split, while it is more common with hatchling Blasts it's still only c3% chance (from what I've been able to find). We're still dealing with the news and trying to get our heads round it. However very early days yet and everything could change, though the way I'm feeling, I won't be surprised if they're all still there in Tuesday at my next scan. If you go to Reprofit you know you get reduced rates at Grand Hotel by mentioning MyIVF when booking? Also if your on POI buy it there, it's a fraction of the cost and clearly works (that's what I'm on!). Good luck! xx


----------



## Em260

Hi Jonesbaby - our 17 month old daughter came from a FET :). We did freeze all cycles because I had to have surgery before we could transfer. My Dr. told me he prefers FET because they have higher success rates. Full IVF cycles are very hard on the body and the stims can sometimes make the lining less receptive to implantation. 
Honestly the FET was such a breeze compared to the full cycles. I had an ultrasound and blood work and then went back 13 days later to check my lining and have more blood work. The transfer was scheduled 5 days after that. Easy peasy :). Best of luck to you!


----------



## bunyhuny

I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: A loss hurts terribly, no matter how early.

I also had doubts about FET, but now I'm pregnant with a little girl and today is the first day of my second trimester! She is from transfer number 6 and my doctor says everything looks perfect. W've had multiple losses, so I'm ecstatic! I'm doing Lovenox and Prednisone this time because of the previous m/c and c/p's. Weaning off the Pred this week and then stopping Lovenox in 2-3 weeks. Done with estrogen, and halfway off the progesterone with awesome blood draw numbers. I had an ultrasound yesterday and our little lady was jumping all over the place. 

From what I've heard, FET is easier on the body than fresh and the success rates are pretty much the same. I hope you have an awesome cycle!

This was what I had:

Fresh - m/c
Frozen - bfn
Fresh - bfn
Fresh - ectopic
Frozen- c/p
Frozen- BFP!

So 2 out of 3 implantation both ways.


----------



## brokenoven

Frozen transfers are actually now being proven to work better. There is a very successful clinic in the USA that only does frozen transfers. I had two fresh and the frozen transfer stuck. Yah for frosty babies :)


----------



## Coolstar

Did 2 fresh IVF and it resulted in BFN, on my first FET got a BFP.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there Ladies,

Thanks so much for replying! I love reading each and everyone of your success stories. I feel so much more confident now. 

I can't help but notice that the majority of you who have had successful FET cycles have had girls. Very interesting. 

Wishing you all successful pregnancies and / or success with your future treatment. 

Keep the success stories coming!!! 

xxx


----------



## 3chords

I had 1 fresh cycle (m/c @10 weeks) and then a FET (currently almost 23 weeks pregnant with a boy).

My clinic also thinks that FETs have better results, particularly if your embryos are day 6 instead of day 5.


----------



## bballbaby

Best of luck to you! I have only ever been pregnant with FET cycles. We have only male factor so I have done both a medicated and natural (only progestrone shots after transfer) FET cycles. I was the same as you....how on earth can the FET work!? Insane what they can do. I have 2 healthy kids one that was frozen for almost 6 months and the other for 2.5 yrs.! They can and do work. Best of luck to you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much ladies!

I really love reading all your success stories, it gives me so much hope and confidence right now!

Currently I am on cycle day 4 of my medicated FET cycle :yipee: It looks likely that my transfer will be on either the 4th or the 5th of August :dust:

Praying this is our cycle :flower: xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats on starting your cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

Fxed for your cycle !! Keep us posted.


----------



## BakingQueen

I had my 3day FET on Tuesday July 14, is it too early to take a HPT?
Any information and support will be very helpful. I have had 1 unsuccessful IVF cycle and 2 unsuccessful FETs this is my 3rd FET and i am really stressing since I feel time is running out for me! :(


----------



## bunyhuny

Baking- My clinic says to test at 12dp5dt or 14dp3dt. Earlier results are ambiguous, and I can definitely say from personal experience, the cycles that I have waited the full time before testing were MUCH easier on me than the times I tested early. Having a definitive result, good or bad, is so much better than getting a negative because it's too early and freaking out for no good reason. PS: I'm sorry it's taking you so many transfers to get your take home baby. <3 I finally seem to happy a sticky bean this time, but it took me six transfers to get here. I know how long of a wait it can be. :hugs:


----------



## mbg81

BakingQueen said:


> I had my 3day FET on Tuesday July 14, is it too early to take a HPT?
> Any information and support will be very helpful. I have had 1 unsuccessful IVF cycle and 2 unsuccessful FETs this is my 3rd FET and i am really stressing since I feel time is running out for me! :(

Any updates...have you tested? :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies, 

Just touching base to let you know that my FET is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon :wohoo::yipee:

It feels like ages ago I posted on here looking for FET success stories, and now our big day is almost here! I really hope after tomorrow I will be lucky enough to join you and be one of the successful stories too! 

I had my final scan today to check the lining of my uterus and it is measuring 11mm :) My doctor said that my lining is really really good. Praying all goes really well. I shall keep you posted!

How did your testing go Baking? I hope everything turned out really well for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

I hope tomorrow's transfer goes really smoothly- sounds like your lining is absolutely perfect! Keep us updated? I'll be thinking lots of good thoughts for you! <3


----------



## 1babydreamer

Sending you tons of sticky :dust: and I will be following to see how it goes!

Our IVF story: We did two fresh cycles and got pregnant both times, but they both ended in early first tri. Third try was an FET and we now have our beautiful boy who is 13 months. We are thinking about starting again for baby two and we have 5 frozen embies. Hopefully we will have success right away and we can be bump buddies!! :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi guys!

Well, today is 6dp5dt and I got a lovely strong line on a FRER and a positive on a Clear Blue Digital! 

I'm pregnant! :yipee:

Been getting a positive since 3dp5dt, but held off on making an announcement because I wanted to wait for a strong line. 

Please send lots of sticky vibes and thoughts my way, after our early loss last IVF cycle I am a bit nervous. We so desperately want to take home these babies. Stick little ones, stick! Please stay with us [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks a million for all your support up till now, I've appreciated reading all your positive FET stories. They have helped me a lot! :hugs:

xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## s08

Congratulations!!! That's a really strong FRER for 6dp5dt!


----------



## bunyhuny

Woohooooo! :happydance: That is an AMAZING line for 6dp5dt. Mine looked like that at 12-13dp5dt, so you must have some amazing hCG going on there! How many did you transfer?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

bunyhuny said:


> Woohooooo! :happydance: That is an AMAZING line for 6dp5dt. Mine looked like that at 12-13dp5dt, so you must have some amazing hCG going on there! How many did you transfer?

Thank you so much :hugs: It's a relief to know that my line is getting darker because last cycle my line wouldn't darken and that ended in a chemical pregnancy. So I've been a bit nervous to be honest. But today is 7dp5dt and the test line on my FRER is darker than the control line! :dance: I've attached a pic! :) 

We transferred two embryos, 1 hatching blastocyst and 1 expanded blastocyst [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Praying we get to take these babies home with us in 8 months time xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bunyhuny

WOW WOW WOW that is so dark for this early. I really do wonder if you've got twins going on in there. I would not be surprised at all. My test line didn't get darker than my control line until I was 5 weeks along. That's, what, 16 days past 5 day transfer? Yeah. Yours are so much darker than mine were! Exciting!!!


----------



## julesjules100

I have had a success with a FET! Have my son from IVF and did first FET earlier this year which failed, no idea why. Did second FET (only had 3 embies so it was getting tense!) and it worked! 18 weeks preggo now and god williing I'll see my little girl in January :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Jules- thanks for pointing my attention to this thread & congrats again :)
Jonesbaby- Congratulations!!!!
I am really enjoying reading everyone's success stories with FET as I am considering using one of our two frosties in about November. We were extremely lucky with our first fresh IVF round which resulted in our daughter, for some reason a FET is making me nervous so thank you all for sharing your stories! :)


----------



## Pussycat1

JonesBaby, fantastic news and such a strong positive! I reckon you could have twins! xx


----------



## bunyhuny

*Pussycat1-* Congrats on second tri. :happydance: Where in CZ do you go for your IVF cycles? DH and I go to ISCARE in Prague 7.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thank you so much for your lovely messages everyone xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls :hi:

I hope you're all doing really well. Just dropping in to let you know that we found out last week that we're having twins! :oneofeach: I had a scan at 5w3d which showed two sacs and then we had another scan yesterday and saw two perfect heartbeats! <3 <3

We are elated! :cloud9: 

I wanted to drop in to update just incase people are searching this thread in future. I hope that my experience with FET, along with yours, will give hope to others going through a similar journey. 

Best wishes to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## 1babydreamer

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> I hope you're all doing really well. Just dropping in to let you know that we found out last week that we're having twins! :oneofeach: I had a scan at 5w3d which showed two sacs and then we had another scan yesterday and saw two perfect heartbeats! <3 <3
> 
> We are elated! :cloud9:
> 
> I wanted to drop in to update just incase people are searching this thread in future. I hope that my experience with FET, along with yours, will give hope to others going through a similar journey.
> 
> Best wishes to you all :hugs: xx

That's wonderful news!! Congrats Jonesbaby!!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM, we had our transfer on Thursday August 20th and a week later I tested with an HPT and the line came right up! Next day, Friday, I had my first beta at 8dp5dt and it was 127. On Monday we took our second beta and it went up nicely to 623! :happydance::cloud9: I can now officially say I'm pregnant!! We transferred one beautiful 5 day blast A so we're praying for a sticky bean! Still not completely out of the woods yet, but we have our first scan in two weeks and I think I may relax a bit more after that :wink wink:.

Good luck to all you ladies about to transfer or in the 2ww! :flower:


----------



## Minno

Wow all of you ladies are giving me hope. I'm now 10dp5dt fet with 2 expanding blasts. Haven't felt any symptoms so assuming it's not worked. I will be testing soon though so we'll see. Congrats to everyone on your success and good luck to everyone trying or waiting on results xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi buny 
We used Reprofit in Brno, they had great statistical results, really fast and clear communication and important for us a huge bank of Donors as we used donor eggs. Our consultant in the UK more or less told us we'd made a great choice and we're wise to go overseas! x


bunyhuny said:


> *Pussycat1-* Congrats on second tri. :happydance: Where in CZ do you go for your IVF cycles? DH and I go to ISCARE in Prague 7.


----------



## Pussycat1

Amazing news! Welcome to the twin club! Did you have two put back? If so assume they are non identical? Mine are identical (16 weeks and growing!), Hoping to find out if they're pink or blue tomorrow! xx



Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> I hope you're all doing really well. Just dropping in to let you know that we found out last week that we're having twins! :oneofeach: I had a scan at 5w3d which showed two sacs and then we had another scan yesterday and saw two perfect heartbeats! <3 <3
> 
> We are elated! :cloud9:
> 
> I wanted to drop in to update just incase people are searching this thread in future. I hope that my experience with FET, along with yours, will give hope to others going through a similar journey.
> 
> Best wishes to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Pussycat1

Hey Minno, recognise you from another thread! Don't give up, I was convinced it was a negative and now I have twins growing away inside xx


Minno said:


> Wow all of you ladies are giving me hope. I'm now 10dp5dt fet with 2 expanding blasts. Haven't felt any symptoms so assuming it's not worked. I will be testing soon though so we'll see. Congrats to everyone on your success and good luck to everyone trying or waiting on results xx


----------



## s08

Yah for FET pregnancies! Congrats 1babydreamer and jonesbaby! It's so great to see so many more success stories on here. Hoping to join you in a few days. I'm 1dpt of a single frostie. The embryologist said it was beautiful and looked like it had never been frozen. I'm already obsessing and counting down the days (alright hours) until I can test.

Minno, I don't think you can read anything whatsoever into a lack of symptoms. Keep us posted on your test results.


----------



## Minno

Aw ladies you are making me feel so much better. 
Pussycat massive congrats to you - I tried to pm you the other day just to say how wonderful your news is but for some reason it didn't send. Anyway, absolutely amazing!! How are you feeling? Big day tomoro for you - so exciting! Did u have any symptoms that u can remember ?

S08 wishing you lots of sticky dust and two lovely lines very soon
Xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

1babydreamer said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> I hope you're all doing really well. Just dropping in to let you know that we found out last week that we're having twins! :oneofeach: I had a scan at 5w3d which showed two sacs and then we had another scan yesterday and saw two perfect heartbeats! <3 <3
> 
> We are elated! :cloud9:
> 
> I wanted to drop in to update just incase people are searching this thread in future. I hope that my experience with FET, along with yours, will give hope to others going through a similar journey.
> 
> Best wishes to you all :hugs: xx
> 
> That's wonderful news!! Congrats Jonesbaby!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM, we had our transfer on Thursday August 20th and a week later I tested with an HPT and the line came right up! Next day, Friday, I had my first beta at 8dp5dt and it was 127. On Monday we took our second beta and it went up nicely to 623! :happydance::cloud9: I can now officially say I'm pregnant!! We transferred one beautiful 5 day blast A so we're praying for a sticky bean! Still not completely out of the woods yet, but we have our first scan in two weeks and I think I may relax a bit more after that :wink wink:.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies about to transfer or in the 2ww! :flower:Click to expand...

Fantastic news!!! Congratulations! :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks Pussycat! We put back two embryos, so they are fraternal :oneofeach:

Wow, 16 weeks already, time is zooming along for you! Cant wait to hear their genders!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

s08 said:


> Yah for FET pregnancies! Congrats 1babydreamer and jonesbaby! It's so great to see so many more success stories on here. Hoping to join you in a few days. I'm 1dpt of a single frostie. The embryologist said it was beautiful and looked like it had never been frozen. I'm already obsessing and counting down the days (alright hours) until I can test.
> 
> Minno, I don't think you can read anything whatsoever into a lack of symptoms. Keep us posted on your test results.

Wishing you lots of luck S08! Fingers crossed for you Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Minno said:


> Aw ladies you are making me feel so much better.
> Pussycat massive congrats to you - I tried to pm you the other day just to say how wonderful your news is but for some reason it didn't send. Anyway, absolutely amazing!! How are you feeling? Big day tomoro for you - so exciting! Did u have any symptoms that u can remember ?
> 
> S08 wishing you lots of sticky dust and two lovely lines very soon
> Xx

Wishing you lots of luck Minno! Keep us posted Hun! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Just wanted to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to JonesGirl how exciting!!!!!!
Minno- any word hun on your transfer?


----------



## Minno

Bfn for me ladies. Will be stopping meds tomoro once I hear from the clinic. Bit bummed out but was expecting it. I think we are now done with IVF and going to concentrate on our son. Wishing everyone lots of luck for their cycles and smooth pregnancies for those with buns in the oven. Xxx


----------



## Coolstar

I am so sorry Minno, lots of hugs !!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Minno, so sorry to hear that news. Big hugs hun xo


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Minno, I am so sorry to read of this news :hugs: Sending huge hugs your way xx


----------



## 1babydreamer

Minno, I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: Sending you hugs and healing thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

So sorry, Minno. :cry: :hugs: <3


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi girls :) Just thought I'd revive this thread as I am about to do my first FET on Thursday. I have been on Progynova pills to thicken the uterus lining and progesterone suppositories ready for transfer. I would love to hear any more FET success stories if anyone would like to share? Feeling nervous


----------



## Jonesbaby19

MollyNorwood said:


> Hi girls :) Just thought I'd revive this thread as I am about to do my first FET on Thursday. I have been on Progynova pills to thicken the uterus lining and progesterone suppositories ready for transfer. I would love to hear any more FET success stories if anyone would like to share? Feeling nervous

Ah! That's exciting Hun! Wishing you the absolute very best for your upcoming FET. Please keep us posted on how you go! Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Jillie89

All the best with your FET! 

I had our FET little girl August 2014 and we decided to go back sooner rather than later for another little miracle. In March 2015 we had another FET and are scheduled for a c section to deliver our baby boy next week! :happydance:


----------



## Coolstar

Fxed for you Molly !! I did read FET has more success rate, mine is a FET BFP.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Jonesbaby- Thank you for the encouragement I will definitely let you all know how the cycle ends up whatever the result :)
Jillie- Congratulations!! I hope everything goes super smoothly for your c-section next week. Did you have a v birth or c sec first time around? I ended up with an emergency c sec with my daughter but it went really well so have decided if we are lucky enough to get pregnant again, I will get a planned c-sec. Best of luck :)
Coolstar- Congrats to you too! I also have heard that FET have a higher success rate to fresh cycles and I am glad it worked well for you! 
We also decided we wouldn't mind if we ended up with two bubbas close in age, and even though the c-sec went well for my daughter I ended up with a few health issues afterwards. So I figure I'd be better off doing this while I am still young (ish) than waiting 5 years or so. im so excited to be doing this, but i didnt expect to feel as nervous as I did the first time around! haha


----------



## Jillie89

MollyNorwood said:


> Jonesbaby- Thank you for the encouragement I will definitely let you all know how the cycle ends up whatever the result :)
> Jillie- Congratulations!! I hope everything goes super smoothly for your c-section next week. Did you have a v birth or c sec first time around? I ended up with an emergency c sec with my daughter but it went really well so have decided if we are lucky enough to get pregnant again, I will get a planned c-sec. Best of luck :)
> Coolstar- Congrats to you too! I also have heard that FET have a higher success rate to fresh cycles and I am glad it worked well for you!
> We also decided we wouldn't mind if we ended up with two bubbas close in age, and even though the c-sec went well for my daughter I ended up with a few health issues afterwards. So I figure I'd be better off doing this while I am still young (ish) than waiting 5 years or so. im so excited to be doing this, but i didnt expect to feel as nervous as I did the first time around! haha

Emergency c section at 35+4 with my daughter due to pre eclampsia. She was a teeny tiny 4lb 6oz/ 2000g but had no issues at all. This time no sign of pre eclampsia so it is a scheduled c section. Our family is complete after this. No more babies for us. We are so blessed to be given 1, let alone 2 babies. Bank account also says no!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Funny you should mention bank accounts... Dh and I were talking about conceiving naturally vs ivf. He made a really good point in saying that those who can conceive without paying for help to do so are already about $10k better off compared to those who need help. And thats just for a shot too, no guarantees!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Is it weird I peed on a stick today when I am only 1dp5dt hahaha! I am giving DH the rest of my tests so he can hide them, we already agreed I wouldn't go crazy like i did the last time and we would test together next Thurs night. Seriously, i KNEW there was no way any line would show up anyway.... :/


----------



## Jillie89

I went POAS crazy too. I told myself I was having a chemical after my lines didn't darken from 5dp5dt to 7dp5dt like it did with my daughter. Beta came back just as high for the first draw and stayed up high. They told me it was twin worthy again! So then I convinced myself it was another girl. Its a boy! This whole journey sends us crazy lol. FX for you when you do POAS again!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Haha! :rofl: POAS at 1dp5dt!

It's so hard isn't it! 

I wasn't much better though this pregnancy! I started POAS at 2dp5dt, and to my surprise it came up with a faint but clear BFP at 3dp5dt! So you just never know! :happydance:

With my daughter, I didn't start testing until 5dp5dt, goodness knows how I was so restrained that time round, but it was positive by then also. 

I reallllly hope this is your time Molly. I have everything crossed for you Hun xx :hugs:

All the best for your impending delivery Jillie! :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Ohhhh it IS hard! I said I'd give DH my tests but alas....I didn't...and i tested again today :O hahaha. Still negative, but I hope I am like you JB and get a bfp tomorrow! I only tested every day from 1dp5dt last time as I'd had the trigger shot and wanted to see it leave my system, the line came back as a shadow at 5dp5dt. I keep reminding myself that there is a high chance there wont ever be a second line but im still going to be holding my breath for a few more days i think! Gaaahh this wait is the worst! I forgot how impatient I am lol


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thinking of you Molly and hope everything is going okay xx


----------



## Smirn

Hey guys would live to join you!!! I been for my 3rd fet on the 6th November.. I'm not that confident about the go as the blastocyst couldn't be graded it was early stages. I hate this waiting it's doing my head in I don't know how I'm going to get through it!!! I to tested today classed as 2dp5dt lol xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Smirn said:


> Hey guys would live to join you!!! I been for my 3rd fet on the 6th November.. I'm not that confident about the go as the blastocyst couldn't be graded it was early stages. I hate this waiting it's doing my head in I don't know how I'm going to get through it!!! I to tested today classed as 2dp5dt lol xx

Welcome, welcome Smirn! That's so exciting, 2dp5dt, not long to wait now Hun. Wishing you the absolute very best of luck for this cycle xx :hugs:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Welcome Smirn! Good luck with this cycle I really hope it's 'third time lucky' in your case!! ((HUGS)) It is almost a physical pain trying to restrain from constant testing! Im back to holding out with it now until Thurs. Even then I will be 6dp5dt so still early but i am hoping that if i end up with a bfp it will at least a faint squinter lol. If not then I will try again every day after. It is hard every month getting bfn's on 'normal' cycles let alone being faced with it when you invest a lot into a cycle through medications, emotions and financials. 
Anyone here used progesterone suppositries for your FET cycle? I've decided I hate them even more than the Crinone Gel. I used the gel no worries after my fresh cycle, I wonder why they changed it ?


----------



## Smirn

MollyNorwood said:


> Welcome Smirn! Good luck with this cycle I really hope it's 'third time lucky' in your case!! ((HUGS)) It is almost a physical pain trying to restrain from constant testing! Im back to holding out with it now until Thurs. Even then I will be 6dp5dt so still early but i am hoping that if i end up with a bfp it will at least a faint squinter lol. If not then I will try again every day after. It is hard every month getting bfn's on 'normal' cycles let alone being faced with it when you invest a lot into a cycle through medications, emotions and financials.
> Anyone here used progesterone suppositries for your FET cycle? I've decided I hate them even more than the Crinone Gel. I used the gel no worries after my fresh cycle, I wonder why they changed it ?

In thinking I'm going to test everyday !!!! I'm on patches and pessaries I don't mind them really xxx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

MollyNorwood said:


> Welcome Smirn! Good luck with this cycle I really hope it's 'third time lucky' in your case!! ((HUGS)) It is almost a physical pain trying to restrain from constant testing! Im back to holding out with it now until Thurs. Even then I will be 6dp5dt so still early but i am hoping that if i end up with a bfp it will at least a faint squinter lol. If not then I will try again every day after. It is hard every month getting bfn's on 'normal' cycles let alone being faced with it when you invest a lot into a cycle through medications, emotions and financials.
> Anyone here used progesterone suppositries for your FET cycle? I've decided I hate them even more than the Crinone Gel. I used the gel no worries after my fresh cycle, I wonder why they changed it ?

Keeping everything crossed for you Hun. It is so hard emotionally waiting after IVF. The not knowing either way is really difficult to cope with. 

I was on progestrone suppositories until 12 weeks after my FET. I disliked them too. So messy :wacko: xx


----------



## Smirn

I'm classing today at 12.30 dinner time that I'm now on day 4p5dt so what would that be days past ovulation ? It confuses me &#128540;&#128540;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn said:


> I'm c9lassing today at 12.30 dinner time that I'm now on day 4p5dt so what would that be days past ovulation ? It confuses me &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;

it would technically be 9DPO ( 4 days past a 5 day transfer so 4+5=9)
You could test from 5dp5dt and you MIGHT get a squinter bfp but better wait til 6 or 7dp5dt (which would be 12dpo so better chance at seeing something real) :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Jonesbaby19 said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Smirn! Good luck with this cycle I really hope it's 'third time lucky' in your case!! ((HUGS)) It is almost a physical pain trying to restrain from constant testing! Im back to holding out with it now until Thurs. Even then I will be 6dp5dt so still early but i am hoping that if i end up with a bfp it will at least a faint squinter lol. If not then I will try again every day after. It is hard every month getting bfn's on 'normal' cycles let alone being faced with it when you invest a lot into a cycle through medications, emotions and financials.
> Anyone here used progesterone suppositries for your FET cycle? I've decided I hate them even more than the Crinone Gel. I used the gel no worries after my fresh cycle, I wonder why they changed it ?
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you Hun. It is so hard emotionally waiting after IVF. The not knowing either way is really difficult to cope with.
> 
> I was on progestrone suppositories until 12 weeks after my FET. I disliked them too. So messy :wacko: xxClick to expand...

 Urgh they ARE disgusting but totally worth it in my eyes but man, 12 WEEKS of them on top of the initial 2 weeks :o ewwww hahaha. How have you been feeling with your pregnancy JB?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

MollyNorwood said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Smirn! Good luck with this cycle I really hope it's 'third time lucky' in your case!! ((HUGS)) It is almost a physical pain trying to restrain from constant testing! Im back to holding out with it now until Thurs. Even then I will be 6dp5dt so still early but i am hoping that if i end up with a bfp it will at least a faint squinter lol. If not then I will try again every day after. It is hard every month getting bfn's on 'normal' cycles let alone being faced with it when you invest a lot into a cycle through medications, emotions and financials.
> Anyone here used progesterone suppositries for your FET cycle? I've decided I hate them even more than the Crinone Gel. I used the gel no worries after my fresh cycle, I wonder why they changed it ?
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you Hun. It is so hard emotionally waiting after IVF. The not knowing either way is really difficult to cope with.
> 
> I was on progestrone suppositories until 12 weeks after my FET. I disliked them too. So messy :wacko: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Urgh they ARE disgusting but totally worth it in my eyes but man, 12 WEEKS of them on top of the initial 2 weeks :o ewwww hahaha. How have you been feeling with your pregnancy JB?Click to expand...


I know! I couldn't wait to stop them :thumbup: 

So far this pregnancy has been pretty hard on my body, with lots and lots of morning sickness... only just stopped feeling sick this week at 16 weeks, but have still vomited this week, just not feeling as nauseous, lots of headaches, and round ligament pain. BUT - I am not complaining, I'd do it a million times over to be blessed with our babies and don't take any of it for granted :hugs::cloud9: Just keeping my eye on the prize (so the expression goes) :flower:

Not long now to wait until testing day Hun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MollyNorwood

i think we have a bfp happening.......... :O
 



Attached Files:







test5dp5dt1.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MollyNorwood

same test another view. its pink IRL :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







test5dp5dt2.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Smirn

Congrats Hun how many days past transfer are you ? Xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thank you!!! I am 5 days past 5 day transfer (so like 10dpo) xo


----------



## Smirn

What will I be ..... I had my transfer last Friday at 12.30 so is Saturday at 12.30 day 1


----------



## Smirn

Yes......so if you had your transfer on Thursday then I'm one day behind you and 4dp5dt so hopefully I might get the start of a positive like you tomorrow xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

I hope you do too! I dont 100% trust this but on the other hand FRER tests have never given me evaps or false positives where internet cheapies have so i avoided those this time.Best of luck for testing tomorrow xo


----------



## Smirn

MollyNorwood said:


> I hope you do too! I dont 100% trust this but on the other hand FRER tests have never given me evaps or false positives where internet cheapies have so i avoided those this time.Best of luck for testing tomorrow xo

Your joking I will be testing today hehehehe xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

hahahah!!! well good luck for now!!!! These were my tests from my last IVF cycle (fresh) which resulted in my daughter who I had in January just to give you an idea what your tests may look like
Starts with 4 days past a 5 day blastocyst transfer.
 



Attached Files:







Sophia's tests.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations Molly! I see it! I see it! :wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Wishing you the best of luck Smirn :hugs: xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks JB! I peed on one again this morning (second a.m urine) and it was fainter than last night's line. I am really hoping its because I had forgotten i dont test well in the a.m and its not a chemical. Bit stressed but if it is a chemical there isnt anything I can do, I am still doing as i have been told so fx this will be sticky!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Ran out of FRER's and I had a couple of another brand. I wont test again now until Friday night but I got a squinter on this one too. I dunno. I am calling it negative i think until I get a nice strong line (if i do), even though there is colour in this one (i took it apart as window had smudges on it) and SURELY I wouldn't get evaps on all types of tests, but im still not convinced. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt1.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Smirn

Hey guys think Iv got a squinted going on !!! Not sure if it's an indent though!!
Molly your right you be unlucky if you got it on different tests aswell


----------



## Smirn

Tried to take best photo ! What do you guys think ? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Smirn

Think this is a better picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MollyNorwood

wow Smirn! That looks just like mine from yesterday morning (5dp5dt also). Maybe we are both going to be lucky this cycle!? Good luck! Post again next test! :)


----------



## Smirn

MollyNorwood said:


> wow Smirn! That looks just like mine from yesterday morning (5dp5dt also). Maybe we are both going to be lucky this cycle!? Good luck! Post again next test! :)

Let's hope so !! Can you see it molly.? Last cycle I didn't get a sniff of a line until 8dpt so let's hope it's all real. Have you tested again today ? Xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

I can definitely see that second line Smirn like i say it looks pretty much identical to mine from yesterday. I haven't tested again today, next time I test I will update. I cant wait to see your next test. Are you doing one tomorrow?


----------



## Smirn

MollyNorwood said:


> I can definitely see that second line Smirn like i say it looks pretty much identical to mine from yesterday. I haven't tested again today, next time I test I will update. I cant wait to see your next test. Are you doing one tomorrow?

Definitely !!! I will probably be doing another today lol xx I'm glad you can see it and it's not me going mad xx


----------



## Smirn

:test::test::test:Hers another picture of the test I did this afternoon
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## MollyNorwood

I can still see it o clear in that pic Smirn! :D :D :D 
I did another test yesterday after saying I wouldn't,this is 6dp5dt 8pm
 



Attached Files:







6dp5dt3.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MollyNorwood

I think I will go get FRER tests again today and see what happens. I only stopped using them because a few ladies have been getting bad evaps which are pink, but seeing as I am getting a light line on these other ones I figure the last ones may not have been evaps after all. hmm :)


----------



## Smirn

Yes I'm sure you will be fine !!
I'm worried now that mine are Evap lines!!! I didn't know that people were getting them on frers not heard that .... Booked my self for bloods tomorrow


----------



## MollyNorwood

Good idea you getting bloods done tomorrow. i just know it will be great news for you! I now think the FRER's were right. I went and got some and i will wait til tonight to do one of those but decided to use up my last pregnosis test, this is the result from this morning...
 



Attached Files:







7dp5dt1.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 8









7dp5dt2.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Smirn

Them lines look great Hun !!! So pleased for you xx are you in the UK ?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks hun! No I am in Australia. Same. lol


----------



## Smirn

Oh Long way a way !!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Wowsers!!!! Molly and Smirn they are both great lines!!!! Whoooooooo! I think celebrations are definitely in order - a huge congratulations to you both :wohoo: 

xx


----------



## Smirn

Aww thank you jones !!!! Bloods to be done tomorrow so fingers crossed xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

A comparison
 



Attached Files:







Comparison.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks JB! I was feeling really pessimistic because of the evaps everyone was seeming to be getting so I automatically assumed mine wasnt real either. Im feeling differently now!! :happydance::baby:
My bloods get drawn on Monday so I will still anxiously await that phone call but...arrghhH!!! :cloud9::flower:


----------



## Smirn

Molly have you tested today ?


----------



## Smirn

This mornings test ......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MollyNorwood

Woo hoo! Fast progression!! Wonderful xo


----------



## Smirn

Are you not testing Hun x


----------



## MollyNorwood

I only saw your question about if i tested today- yes i did lol. It was on the comparison pic on page 11 but here is a closer version
 



Attached Files:







7dp5dt.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Smirn

Oh yes !!! Looking good xxx gunna get a digital one today xx


----------



## Smirn

Think this is a better picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thats a great line! Yay for digital! Post it up once you do it :)


----------



## Smirn

Digi says not pregnant !!! Gutted !!! Do you think my hcg not high enough ?


----------



## MollyNorwood

yes thats what I think for sure. The digital tests need a higher HCG reading before it will confirm pregnancy. I was to get one too as my lines arent getting very dark like they were with my daughter but im worried i will get the same result as you. This is my FRER from this morning (8dp5dt) compared to yesterdays test
 



Attached Files:







8dp5dt1.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Smirn

Your lines are darker!! Definitely xx I did digital test again tonight and he said 1-2 weeks pregnant so I'm really pleased xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Congratulations!!!!! :) i may have to do the same lol


----------



## Smirn

Have you got one ? Get it done !!


----------



## Jillie89

Here is our FET #2 success.

Miles Henry born 7.40am 11/11/2015 via emergency c section (after going into natural labour for 24 hours). 6lb 3oz. Everyone doing well :)
 



Attached Files:







received_10207798510429653.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MollyNorwood

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! He is beautiful, and what a great name! So glad to hear you are both doing so well. Enjoy your bonding time Jillie <3


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn I did it... :happydance::cloud9::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







8dp5dt2.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 12









digital1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Oh Jillie! Congratulations!!! He is perfect :wohoo: I hope you are both doing well Hun and you're feeling okay after your surgery. Wishing you all the best xx 

Congrats Molly & Smirn, how fantastic! Somehow seeing those words on a clear blue indicator makes it feel so much more real! xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks JB! I was still convinced the digital would say 'not pregnant' but there you go! Sooooo happy! xo


----------



## Smirn

Wooohoooo Molly so pleased !!! What date you due ? X


----------



## MollyNorwood

yet to have my bloods taken and speak to nurse but I'd be due like 31st July or 1st August something like that. we will be due the exact same date pretty much lol


----------



## Smirn

What date did you have FET DONE XX


----------



## MollyNorwood

November 5th. You would have been the 4th?


----------



## Smirn

No I was the 6th so your currently due on the 23rd July xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

I meant the the 6th, i knew you were one day behind me LOL my brain is pregnancy affected already! Ok thank you! :D


----------



## Smirn

Bloods come back 19 what do you think x


----------



## MollyNorwood

I think thats right, you got your bloods taken too early anyway normally they wont call in you for the blood test until day 14 which is why i dont get mine until Monday.
When I was pregnant with my daughter, I went in on day 14 ( 11 days after transfer) and my BETA was 167. You are only 8 days after transfer and BETA numbers double every 24-48hrs aprox. So you arent too far behind a nice number in reality. They tell you to come back for another test in two days time because its how the BETA numbers increase which will give the Drs a good indication on the viability of the pregnancy.
In other words its the second and third blood tests which will tell you more xo


----------



## MollyNorwood

But you ARE pregnant so that is great of course! xo


----------



## Smirn

Second bloods 58.5 so I'm really pleased xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

fantastic that is a great number!! Congrats again! :) Ill update with mine tomorrow night xo


----------



## Smirn

Why what day is in aus?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Today is SUnday, its 11am right now xo


----------



## Smirn

Molly how have you worked out your dates Hun on your ticker? I have you at 4 weeks and 1 day x


----------



## MollyNorwood

I just did it temporarily LOL xo I will get the exact date anyway off the nurse soon when she calls me back with blood results :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

First BETA results are 193 :) :) :) Due date is July 23rd


----------



## Smirn

Excellent xx in really pleased xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Woohoo! Thanks! Go us! :D We were here looking for first time FET success stories and we became them <3


----------



## Smirn

Yes we are both very lucky xxx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies ,


Wanted to join : 
FET success story for TTC#1 who is currently asleep in her crib born December 2014 Had FET April 2014. 

hoping for success for TTC#2 - had FET#2 on nov 14th. I'm currently 2dp5dt!

Molly - your name sounds familiar I wonder if we were in the same threads before during ttc#1! 

Congrats to u and smirn

I have not tested yet, bloodwork on Sunday at 8dp5dt!


----------



## Smirn

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies ,
> 
> 
> Wanted to join :
> FET success story for TTC#1 who is currently asleep in her crib born December 2014 Had FET April 2014.
> 
> hoping for success for TTC#2 - had FET#2 on nov 14th. I'm currently 2dp5dt!
> 
> Molly - your name sounds familiar I wonder if we were in the same threads before during ttc#1!
> 
> Congrats to u and smirn
> 
> I have not tested yet, bloodwork on Sunday at 8dp5dt!

Wishing you all the luck in the world Hun xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies ,Wanted to join :
> FET success story for TTC#1 who is currently asleep in her crib born December 2014 Had FET April 2014.
> 
> hoping for success for TTC#2 - had FET#2 on nov 14th. I'm currently 2dp5dt!
> *Argh! Good luck! The waiting is the absolute worst! If you have read back the last few pages you can see we were driven slightly insane (at least I was haha) Are you going to test at home prior to blood work? I wish you the best, its hard to resist if thats your plan hehe*
> Molly - your name sounds familiar I wonder if we were in the same threads before during ttc#1!
> *Yes and I recognise your screen name too, we must have been on several of the same threads as I had my fresh IVF in April 2014  *
> Congrats to u and smirn
> *Thank you! Sooo excited!!*
> I have not tested yet, bloodwork on Sunday at 8dp5dt!

:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies,

Can I join? I am at the end of my TWW....well almost.....Beta is on Friday, which will make it 10dp5dt. I feel like my RE does the beta really late! The waiting is killing me but I promised DH I wouldn't test as I was a wreck trying to figure out my PG tests....the lines were getting lighter and it ended in a chemical. He doesn't want me to go through that again so I have promised no testing before the beta.

I am having such crazy symptoms though, which I know could be the estrogen or progesterone I am taking. Though I would rather believe it is pregnancy symptoms LOL. Did any of you ladies have any symptoms? I am dizzy on and off, hungry (ravenous actually), mild nausea when I have an empty stomach, and I get tired around 5 every day.


Today I am 7dp5dt and I see most of you have gotten your bfps by now. Boy this thread isn't helping my POAS addiction LOL


----------



## MollyNorwood

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I am at the end of my TWW....well almost.....Beta is on Friday, which will make it 10dp5dt. I feel like my RE does the beta really late! The waiting is killing me but I promised DH I wouldn't test as I was a wreck trying to figure out my PG tests....the lines were getting lighter and it ended in a chemical. He doesn't want me to go through that again so I have promised no testing before the beta.
> *Welcome! 10dp5dt is only one day behind the clinic I use so it's not too bad. I dont fancy waiting an extra day though so I do feel sorry for you! So sorry to hear about your chemical, I don't blame your DH for wanting to wait until the BETA comes back. My own DH was similar in wanting me to wait but we hadn't had any losses and I am rather too impatient I'm afraid! *
> I am having such crazy symptoms though, which I know could be the estrogen or progesterone I am taking. Though I would rather believe it is pregnancy symptoms LOL. Did any of you ladies have any symptoms? I am dizzy on and off, hungry (ravenous actually), mild nausea when I have an empty stomach, and I get tired around 5 every day.
> *These are literally every symptom I have. You are right, they could be side effects of the progesterone but they could be pregnancy related so I have my fingers crossed for you that this is the latter!*
> 
> Today I am 7dp5dt and I see most of you have gotten your bfps by now. Boy this thread isn't helping my POAS addiction LOL
> *No we urge each other to do such evil things like pee on every stick humanly possible haha! you COULD you know.... JUST SAYING!!! I love staring at tests to see if I can see that magic second line! *

:flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Yes we were likely in the same posts before bc I had my retrieval in March with no transfer then did a FET at the start of April 2014!

And here we are again ! 

I'm getting a bit anxious to test as each day passes - I will definitely test before bloodwork on Sunday. I like to know before I get a phone (especially if it's BFN).

I'm feeling like this didn't work this time -&#128542;




MollyNorwood said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies ,Wanted to join :
> FET success story for TTC#1 who is currently asleep in her crib born December 2014 Had FET April 2014.
> 
> hoping for success for TTC#2 - had FET#2 on nov 14th. I'm currently 2dp5dt!
> *Argh! Good luck! The waiting is the absolute worst! If you have read back the last few pages you can see we were driven slightly insane (at least I was haha) Are you going to test at home prior to blood work? I wish you the best, its hard to resist if thats your plan hehe*
> Molly - your name sounds familiar I wonder if we were in the same threads before during ttc#1!
> *Yes and I recognise your screen name too, we must have been on several of the same threads as I had my fresh IVF in April 2014  *
> Congrats to u and smirn
> *Thank you! Sooo excited!!*
> I have not tested yet, bloodwork on Sunday at 8dp5dt!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## ttcbaby117

MollyNorwood said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I am at the end of my TWW....well almost.....Beta is on Friday, which will make it 10dp5dt. I feel like my RE does the beta really late! The waiting is killing me but I promised DH I wouldn't test as I was a wreck trying to figure out my PG tests....the lines were getting lighter and it ended in a chemical. He doesn't want me to go through that again so I have promised no testing before the beta.
> *Welcome! 10dp5dt is only one day behind the clinic I use so it's not too bad. I dont fancy waiting an extra day though so I do feel sorry for you! So sorry to hear about your chemical, I don't blame your DH for wanting to wait until the BETA comes back. My own DH was similar in wanting me to wait but we hadn't had any losses and I am rather too impatient I'm afraid! *
> I am having such crazy symptoms though, which I know could be the estrogen or progesterone I am taking. Though I would rather believe it is pregnancy symptoms LOL. Did any of you ladies have any symptoms? I am dizzy on and off, hungry (ravenous actually), mild nausea when I have an empty stomach, and I get tired around 5 every day.
> *These are literally every symptom I have. You are right, they could be side effects of the progesterone but they could be pregnancy related so I have my fingers crossed for you that this is the latter!*
> 
> Today I am 7dp5dt and I see most of you have gotten your bfps by now. Boy this thread isn't helping my POAS addiction LOL
> *No we urge each other to do such evil things like pee on every stick humanly possible haha! you COULD you know.... JUST SAYING!!! I love staring at tests to see if I can see that magic second line! *
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA! I actually asked DH again if I could possibly test on the way to the clinic and he said why bother at that point hahahaha. Oh well. I tried!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I almost forgot! I figured I would share. I dreamt I had a baby that I was breastfeeding. CONTENT, is the only word I could muster for the feeling I had through the dream. I was heavenly bliss to be holding my baby in my arms. I do hope to do so in about 9 months!


----------



## MollyNorwood

I hope so too hun, please keep us posted on your results on Friday I have my fingers crossed very tightly! Oh and im throwing baby dust at you from here! :) :) :)
P/s. Sometimes really vivid dreams are a sign of pregnancy too, I hear that a lot. In facet I had MANY vivid dreams at the start of first trimester last baby where I was best friends with Pink and she invited me and my mum to go backstage at all her concerts hahaha


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks! I will let you know. Awesome dream! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Pink!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Breaking Dawn said:


> Yes we were likely in the same posts before bc I had my retrieval in March with no transfer then did a FET at the start of April 2014!
> 
> And here we are again !
> 
> I'm getting a bit anxious to test as each day passes - I will definitely test before bloodwork on Sunday. I like to know before I get a phone (especially if it's BFN).
> 
> I'm feeling like this didn't work this time -&#128542;[QUOTE/]
> 
> I really hope its good news :hugs: I agree with you about wanting to know if its bad news before someone else has to tell you. When are you planning on doing a home test hun?
> I actually felt like it hadn't worked this time either, something in my mind kept saying it hadn't even when i was getting the faint lines on the tests. Because you feel it hasnt worked doesn't mean anything really because it's a mind set that's all. Let us know how you go :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Molly - thx for the words of encouragement!!

I will test tmrw or Saturday! I don't have any tests at home so it will just depend if I go out tmrw to pick one up or not.

Looking at your pink ticker - is your first a girl? I had a daughter she's almost 11 months - they are really close in age looks like it


----------



## MollyNorwood

Breaking Dawn said:


> Molly - thx for the words of encouragement!!
> *You're welcome!*
> I will test tmrw or Saturday! I don't have any tests at home so it will just depend if I go out tmrw to pick one up or not.
> *DOOOO IIITTTTT hahahaha*
> 
> Looking at your pink ticker - is your first a girl? I had a daughter she's almost 11 months - they are really close in age looks like it
> *Yes we had a daughter. She was due Dec 18th but I went two weeks over ended up induced on NYE but labored on with no dilation so had an EMC at 2am on Jan 2nd. We almost lost our sweetheart, i can't think about it too much it still upsets me. For that reason I am having an elected c-sec this time around, I feel much more comfortable with this. And you are right our kiddies are close in age, I had my transfer done on 1st April 2014 which was my dd*

:flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Molly - wow we are so close I had my FET on April 5 due dec20 and delivered 10 days late via induction.

Sounds like it was scary delivery glad that she was safely delivered and your option for c section is a good idea! 

So my AF is due tmrw or today and I'm feeling AF symptoms today &#128543;


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Tested today - BFP!!!!!!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Breaking Dawn said:


> Tested today - BFP!!!!!!

AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH Congratulations hun!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MollyNorwood said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Tested today - BFP!!!!!!
> 
> AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH Congratulations hun!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks - anxious for beta tmrw!! 

How are you feeling with having two under two ?!?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Breaking OMG congrats!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!

Fam! AHHHHHH I got my BFP too! Beta is 379. My next beta is on Tuesday.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Breaking Dawn said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Tested today - BFP!!!!!!
> 
> AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH Congratulations hun!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - anxious for beta tmrw!!
> 
> How are you feeling with having two under two ?!?Click to expand...

Well it scares me a little bit but im sure they will be best of friends, and it will only be a few short years before the eldest starts kindergarten then school so I will try to make the best of it hehe. How about you?
Good luck for your BETA tomorrow! Let us know your numbers xo


----------



## MollyNorwood

ttcbaby117 said:


> Breaking OMG congrats!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!
> 
> Fam! AHHHHHH I got my BFP too! Beta is 379. My next beta is on Tuesday.

:happydance::cloud9::hugs::baby:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
I can't believe we ALL got our bfps! H&H 9 months to you hun, how exciting! Your number is great!!!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

ttcbaby117 said:


> Breaking OMG congrats!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!
> 
> Fam! AHHHHHH I got my BFP too! Beta is 379. My next beta is on Tuesday.

Congrats!!!!!! 

Wow another BFP !!! Yay!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

MollyNorwood said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Tested today - BFP!!!!!!
> 
> AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH Congratulations hun!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - anxious for beta tmrw!!
> 
> How are you feeling with having two under two ?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Well it scares me a little bit but im sure they will be best of friends, and it will only be a few short years before the eldest starts kindergarten then school so I will try to make the best of it hehe. How about you?
> Good luck for your BETA tomorrow! Let us know your numbers xoClick to expand...

Haha ya makes me a bit nervous but like you said they will be so close &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congrats breaking dawn! Amazing news!!! Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey breaking how was your beta?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

A big congrats to you too ttcbaby!!! Wonderful news!!! xx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Got my 1st beta today - it's 225!!

I'll be going again in Tuesday


----------



## Smirn

Molly have you had your 3+ on digi yet ? Xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Breaking Dawn said:


> Got my 1st beta today - it's 225!!
> 
> I'll be going again in Tuesday

WOOHOO great 1st beta!!!! Good luck for Tues next week! That's when i get my 3rd and final. How is your progesterone? Mine was 36 at first blood test, today was 29 with a BETA of 2,668. The nurse said as long as its around 30 and im not spotting thats ok. She also said it goes up and down and its normal. 
I was hoping I could give up the pessaries I hate them.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn said:


> Molly have you had your 3+ on digi yet ? Xx

No I haven' t got another digi, I was happy when it confirmed the pregnancy so now I have no desire to pee on any more sticks haha. I almost drove myself insane over the bloody things haha. Did you do it?


----------



## Smirn

Yes book it is stuck at 2-3 xx should it not be 3+ now ? X


----------



## Smirn

I got it this morning 3+ !!!!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Yaaaay Smirn! Hehehe :)


----------



## Smirn

Feel relieved now!!!! I can't do any more then I have done now so looking forward to the scan in the 5th xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Breaking - that is an awesome beta! Congrats! 

Smirn - I did my first digi today and it said 2-3 weeks. I was hoping to see 3+ but I guess that means my HCG still under 2000.

I did my second beta this morning and I am hoping it nice and high. If my CB digi is right I guess it is under 2000, which is okay as long as it is close to 2000.

My first beta was on Friday, Nov 20 so 4 days later I did this one today. I guess I am looking for a number around 1500. If it supposed to double every 48 hours. I cant wait till they call and give me the news!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Smirn - yay!

Ttcbaby - how was your beta? 

AFM - I did my second beta today and it went from 220 to 650! Next appt is jn 3 wks for a 7wk ultrasound !!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

It is 1881 and they are happy with the progeession. I have another one on Thursday where they want to see it double.


----------



## Smirn

Hey guys I got so brown blood !!!! Should I be worried ? &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## ttcbaby117

I think that is ok as long as it is spotting. I have been told it happens during early pregnancy. Maybe you should give your dr a call just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn brown blood is fine as its old blood can result from bubs getting in nice and comfy or the uterus just cleaning it out. I had it on and off for a few weeks last pregnancy. Drs usualyy only concerned if its bright red clotty blood but check with your Dr if your still worried 
.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there,

I had 3 episodes of bleeding this pregnancy from weeks 4 - 6. Each time it was a brown, sometimes reddish colour. It was caused by a small pocket of blood that had pooled next to one of the babies sacs. Doctor said its not uncommon for that to happen with IVF pregnancies. It's caused from when the baby was implanting. 

Try not to let it worry you as hard as it is. Big hugs. Keep in regular contact with your doctor to keep him updated too. I'm sure your doctor can help put your mind at rest.

Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## C&J

Hi ladies hope it's okay jumping on your thread here :) Congrats to all of you with your bfps :happydance:

We are doing a medicated FET cycle, I have been doing suprecur/buserelin injections for 14 days now and started progynova on Tuesday after AF arrived on Sunday. I have a quick question about AF and progynova. My period so far has been completely normal however now on cd4 bleeding is actually starting to get heavier, I was just wondering if this is normal or anyone else experienced this once progynova was added. I guess I am just a bit paranoid that if bleeding is getting heavier then my womb lining isn't going to be getting thicker ready for transfer :/ I have done 2 FET's in the past following the same procedure but can't remember if this happened then as well. 

Smirn - On my last FET which was successful I started getting brown discharge that then developed into light bleeding sometimes with small clots and this started at 5 weeks and lasted until I was 10 weeks. Everything turned out absolutely fine and the clinic could find no reason for the bleeding.


----------



## Smirn

The bleeding is not red any more it is now brown !!! Not sure what to think xx off for scan and bloods tomorrow &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Ttc - great beta! 

Smirn - let us know how scan goes !! 

AFM - no symptoms other than being really tired.


----------



## Smirn

Will do Hun !!! On Monday afternoon I did a digital and it said 2-3 weeks then Tuesday morning I did another it was 3+ started bleeding ish Wednesday morning so today Thursday 32 hours from beginning of bleeding I decided to take another digi thinking that if anything was wrong then I would dropped back into 2-3 so I did it and it still says 3+ what you guys think of my theory !!!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn-Apart from relying on any sort of pregnancy test to tell you if you are pregnant I certainly wouldn't put any significance on what a digi says at this point hun. Wait for your blood tests and scans. Best of luck, hope everything is perfectly fine.
C&J- Sorry hun I haven't had any experience with progonova and AF together as this was my first FET cycle and it worked. Hopefully someone will be able to answer- perhaps start a new thread in Assisted Conception with your question and someone will be able to help you out? x


----------



## Smirn

Just wanted to update you.....been for a scan and they taken bloods. The scan showed no sac !!!! They can see something but not what they would of hoped to at this stage . Depending on blood results depends on what happens next!!! Deep down I no that it is over xxx


----------



## Smirn

Well where do I start!!!!
Had I FET on the 6th November got a positive day 6 the betas went from 19 to 68 to 444......everything looking good!!! On Wednesday this week I started to lose brown blood which turn red then back to brown but there wasn't a lot but enough to be worried!!! I rang the doctors who advised I go for a scan on the Friday!! ( this morning) .......well at the scan they said that they couldn't see a sac and for me to be day 40 they should be able to by now!!! They said that what was there must have stop growing and I should prepare for the worst outcome but he will take bloods anyway!!! 
Iv just got the bloods back which are 16500!!!!! Doctor is shocked !!!! He thinks that maybe I could of held on to the egg for 5 days and that would mean I am possible less then 38 days and that that's why nothing can be see !!! They are rescanning on Wednesday to see if anything is there then !!!!
What do you guys think !!!! Am I holding out for disappointment ???


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG what a rollercoaster! I do hope that your lil one is just lagging behind a bit and all is okay!


AFM - I went in for my last beta today and they told me I wont get the results till Monday! UGH! I hate having to wait but I will just hold on to the fact that my numbers so far have been stellar.


----------



## Smirn

Thank you ttc hope your bloods are what you expect Hun xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn my goodness, definitely a rollercoaster! I don't think you are holding out for disappointment hun, of course you'd be hoping for the best. Like TTC says, hopefully its just lagging behind a little bit and they see it in the next scan on wednesday. You poor thing, what a horrible wait you now have. ((BIG HUGS))


----------



## Smirn

To be honest I can wait !!! I have kinda accepted that it's other so anything else is a bonus !! X


----------



## MollyNorwood

Totally understandable hun i would feel the same way if it were me. i really wish you the best of luck anyway just in case that helps! xo


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn, been thinking of you. it's 4pm Wednesday here and you said you were getting another ultrasound today. Hope its all good news hun ((HUGS))


----------



## Smirn

Aww thanks Molly for thinking of me !!!! Well it's 9.20 am Wednesday morning !!! Be for scan and saw baby and heart beat !!!! I am in shock!!! I'm still losing a bit of brown dsischarge but not loads !!! I am over the moon that all is ok......it's amazing wha a few days can do what a difference it makes !!! Have another scan Saturday xxxx


----------



## 1babydreamer

Smirn said:


> Aww thanks Molly for thinking of me !!!! Well it's 9.20 am Wednesday morning !!! Be for scan and saw baby and heart beat !!!! I am in shock!!! I'm still losing a bit of brown dsischarge but not loads !!! I am over the moon that all is ok......it's amazing wha a few days can do what a difference it makes !!! Have another scan Saturday xxxx

Oh my goodness! What an emotional roller coaster!! :wacko: I'm so happy to hear that baby is okay!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smirn - that is wonderful news hun! Thank goodness.

AFM - I am having some brownish tinged discharged mixed in with my vaginal prog capsule. I sent the dr an email. It is weird though it only happens right when I get home from work and it is not very much. once I shower and chill out it is gone, until the next day at the same time. I have a desk job so I am not doing anything strenuous. Any thoughts?


----------



## Smirn

Mine is now brown discharge Hun and I have got a great result so don't worry Hun!!! What was your beta on Monday ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

It was 3861 so it was good, they were happy. I spoke with the dr and she is not concerned. She told me to stop the aspirin.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Smirn that's wonderful news!!! I bet you breathed a biiiiig sigh of relief! Now, no more worrying! :) :) :)
TTC- Brown discharge is normal. I had it last pregnancy, probably will some point during this pregnancy. Last time it was pink/brown and more often some days than others, when I told my OB he said unless it turns red blood and a bit clotty thats when to worry. Otherwise most women will experience is at some point while pregnant (his words). 
So try not to worry (easier said than done I understand) but rest assured you are in the realm of normal :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Molly it is very comforting to know this is normal. I do feel better.


----------



## Txgal85

Jonesbaby19,
So happy for you! I had a failed fresh cycle, and now I'm going to do a frozen cycle. Can you tell me if you did assisted hatching for your successful frozen transfer? I'm really debating it. Thanks!


----------



## Amccoy

Had 2 frozen embryos transferred and am extremely nervous about miscarriage. Never had a miscarriage and no known fertility issues. My DH sperm's motility was the issue. Had 9 eggs retrieved and 3 made it to blastocysts. Now I'm thinking I should have transferred all 3 instead of just 2. Don't have the means nor patience to go through this again. Would love twins or triplets even. But of course we would be ecstatic and grateful for just one. Go in for first ultrasound this coming Wednesday...so so nervous.


----------

